# انت مسيحى .. بجد .. مكنتش اعرف



## lovely dove (10 يونيو 2009)

انت مسيحى .. بجد .. مكنتش اعرف



 عنوان غريب صح
​
بس تعالوا نتكلم

وبعد كده مش حتستغرب على العنون



كام واحد هنا ممكن يرفع ايديه ويقول انا مسيحى

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





متستعجلوش

استنو شويه




مش ممكن تندم




كام واحد هنا وهو ماشى فى الشارع لقى ناس بتشاور عليه وبيقول ده مسيحى

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟








مش عارفة انتم مستعجلين على ايه


ده الطريق لسه طويل جداااااااااااااااا



كام واحد هنا بيخدم بجد

خدمه من القلب

مش اسم او لقب بيتنده بيه جوه الكنيسة



كام واحد هنا بيدخل الكنيسة عشان ربنا

مش عشان حاجات تانية




كام واحد قال انا انهرده حكون لربنا وبس


حقعد افكر فيه


حتكلم معاه


حصليله


هحب بجد








كام واحد فينا سمع كلام ربنا ( مت 25 : 35 - 36 )



لانى جعت فاطعمتمونى

كام واحد اكل يتيم





عطشت فسقيتمونى

كام واحد شرب مسكين





كنت غريب فاويتمونى

كام واحد دخلته بيت ليرتاح





عريانا فكسيتمونى

كام واحد لبس عريان او كساه





مريضا فزرتمونى

زرت كام مريض





محبوسا فأتيتم اليا

كام واحد راح سجن عشان يزور المسيحين اللى هناك






كام و كام وكام ............ الخ














ولو قعدت من هنا لحد ما اموت اقول كام مش هخلص




ها



مين لغايت دلوقتى رافع ايده




ربنا معاكم



على فكرة انا اول واحدة مرفعتش ايدى

لانى لو كنت رفعت ايدى مكنتش كتبت الموضوع ده  




منقول


​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع  بغاية الروعة يا بيبو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييل جدا
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## girgis2 (11 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا أختنا العزيزة*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عليه*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى يا قمر بجد
ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا بوبا

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 يونيو 2009)

_روعه موضوعك بيبو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  بغاية الروعة يا بيبو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




مرسي ياكليمو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني 
يسوع يباركك






​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييييل جدا
> ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك​*


مرسي يابنت العدرا ياقمر لمرورك 
نورتيني 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا أختنا العزيزة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عليه*​




مرسي ياجرجس لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى يا قمر بجد
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى
> يسوع يباركك​



مرسي يابونبون ياقمر لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني حبيبتي
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بوبا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



مرسي ياكوكو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني 
يسوع يعوضك





​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه موضوعك بيبو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



مرسي ياتوني كتير لمرورك 
نورتني 
يسوع يعوضك




​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا بيبو ميرسى عليه كتير


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوغ راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا بيبو ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيبو ميرسى عليه كتير



مرسي ياديدي كتير لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر
يسوع يعوضك




​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> موضوغ راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا بيبو ربنا يباركك



مرسي يااكليل الشوك كتير لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر
يسوع يعوضك




​


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



مرسي ياملاكي لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني حبيبتي 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الصليب موضوع راااااااااااائع جداااااااااا
شكرا ليك بجد وتستاهل تقييم عليه موضوع مسح حياتى بجد​*


----------



## lovely dove (13 يونيو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *بسم الصليب موضوع راااااااااااائع جداااااااااا
> شكرا ليك بجد وتستاهل تقييم عليه موضوع مسح حياتى بجد​*



مرسي ياكيريا كتير لمرورك وتقييمك
نورتيني ياقمر
يسوع يعوضك





​


----------



## dodoz (15 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا بيبو*
*موضوعك اكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## lovely dove (15 يونيو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا بيبو*
> *موضوعك اكثر من رائع*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​



مرسي يا dodoz كتير لمرورك الجميل
نورتيني ياقمر
يسوع يعوضك




​ ​


----------



## لي شربل (15 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك حبيبتي 
موضوع كتير حلو 
لكن بعتقد نحنا مسيحين مو لأنا مستحقين 
أو لعمل صالح فينا نحنا ندعى ع ها الاسم
لكن
لمراحم الرب ولمحبته القوية النا
لهيك لا تقسي علينا كتيييييييير
وخلينا نتمسك بمظهر المسيحية 
لكي يعمل روح الرب بداخل كل قلب فينا 
ويطهرو ليكون مو مظهر التقوى
لكن يكون النا عمل القداسة 
يا اللي للروح القدس هو يا اللي ظاهر فينا .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتتيييييييير .*​


----------



## lovely dove (15 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك حبيبتي
> موضوع كتير حلو
> لكن بعتقد نحنا مسيحين مو لأنا مستحقين
> أو لعمل صالح فينا نحنا ندعى ع ها الاسم
> ...



مرسي ليكي كتير يا لي شربل  
بجد اسعدني مرورك وتعليقك 
انا مش قصدي ابقي قاسيه في الحكم في الموضوع 
ولكن كل اللي قصدته اننا ننفز ولو جزء بسيط من وصايا ربنا لينا
عشان نستاهل بجد نحمل اسمه القدوس  
لان الايمان بدون اعمال ميت 
وزي ماقال برضو انتم ملح الارض واذا فسد الملح فبماذا يملح 
يعني لازم نبقي مسيحيين في جوهرنا واعمالنا كمان 
مش مسيحيين بالاسم بس ده رأي 
مرسي ليكي حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك

​


----------



## لي شربل (16 يونيو 2009)

*بعرف قلبي شو قصدتي 
لكن نحنا عنا مشكلة وأنا كتير بتعرض الها
اعجز عن شي بشعر انو  انا كتير قليلة 
وانو المشوار طويل واني ما نفذت شي بالحياة
لهيك حبيت قول شي فقط لحالي والك وللجميع 
نحنا لا شي بالأساس وما فينا نعتمد ع حالنا 
لكن في الوقت يا اللي نشعر فيه بإنا ما عملنا الصلاح 
لانحزن لكن نلتجيء للرب ونعتمد ع قوة الرب وع محبتو القوية
لأنو الحزن ع حالنا هيحيلنا لليأس وما رح نكون بحال أفضل 
لهيك فينا نعرف أنو نحنا ضعفاء ولا شي 
لكن يا اللي يحرك فينا كل عمل صالح هو روح الرب القدوس
لهيك فينا نلجأ بضعفنا للرب لأن قوته بالضعف تكمل .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتييييييييير .*​


----------



## lovely dove (16 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *بعرف قلبي شو قصدتي
> لكن نحنا عنا مشكلة وأنا كتير بتعرض الها
> اعجز عن شي بشعر انو  انا كتير قليلة
> وانو المشوار طويل واني ما نفذت شي بالحياة
> ...



انا معاكي حبيبتي في وجهة نظرك 
اكيد احنا من غير ربنا ولا نسوا حاجه وكله من عمل الروح فينا 
بس انا كنت حابة اوضحلك وجهة نظري لما كتبت الموضوع 
اني مش قصدي الهجوم في حد زاته ولكن قصدي اننا نعمل علي قد ما نقدر من وصايا ربنا لينا حتي لو كان اللي هنعمله  قليل  او بسيط
هو عند ربنا كبيرة 
وهو يكمل الناقص فينا ومش يخلي الشيطان يسحبنا لطريق اننا نيأس من نفسنا ومن اعمالنا 
مرسي حبيبتي لكلامك الجميل بجد 
ربنا يحفظك
​


----------

